# Xrandr post blurry text after slight monitor overclock.

## youand28

I'm trying to increase the minimal 60 hertz on my monitor to 65 since after 65 the graphics become horrid and after 70 it does not display. I tried clocking it at 65 and the text was blurry. I was wondering if this was an issue on clocking it up slightly, but to test the case, I clocked it at 59 and 60. At those hertz the problem was the same, the text and screen was blurry. I'm wondering if I could use xrandr to slightly change the hertz or do anything since at the same hertz, it was still blurry. I'm thinking it is a driver issue perhaps but not sure. Anyone know how I can get to 65 or more hertz without turning down the resolution to like 1280x1024 or 1366x768 to get 75 hertz?

----------

## Buffoon

Are you using a CRT monitor? There is no need to overclock LCD monitors.

----------

## youand28

No, I'm using an LED monitor. Specifically, the LG 24EN33 is the one I use. The problem though is how xrandr produces a blurry image even in underclocks or when I default it to 60 hertz via cvt modeline, then add it to xrandr from newmode and addmode command since when I newmode defaults it to DVI-1 instead of 0.

----------

